# new turning tool



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I bought a couple of P & N turning tools off ebay last week. The one in the picture is an 1 1/4" roughing gouge. I also bought a 1/2" bowl gouge. They come unhandled and shaped at the tip but not sharp. They need to be ground yet. I made a handle today for the first one out of a piece of paduuk I had sitting around. The metal band is a 1" copper coupling cut in half. I use medium ca glue to hold the band on and 5 minute epoxy to hold the shank of the tool in the handle. Nice fun little project for a Sunday afternoon.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice job Mike. It's almost too pretty to use. :laughing: I did say almost.
Ken


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Almost Kenbo, 
I won't let it hit the floor. This is the third one I have made a handle for and I find myself being a little more careful with these. 
Mike


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 6, 2009)

I have been contemplating purchasing tools without handles but haven't come to doing it yet.....

I have been looking at the Thompson Tools website. It seems you can get a decent price reduction if you do your own handle. 

My only concern is getting the handle tight enough that it doesn't chatter.....

Looks great though!! As usual!!

Fred


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice job! I lived in Sheffield Village till about 2 years ago.


----------



## Robocop (Dec 16, 2008)

Nice handle Mike, the paduke finished well alot of money can be saved by turning our handles, i have turned 4 or 5 but often wonder why i still have duck tape for a handle on my parting tool?:blink: suppose its one of those "get around tuit jobs".


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

Mike what are you doing? that's way to pretty to use. awesome job Mike.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Pt Fred,
You shouldn't have any trouble with chatter. I started out with a 2 x2 piece. I turned a small tenon on the left end to go into my chuck. I then drilled the hole for the shank in the right end. Just measure the shank and drill the hole a little deeper. I use 5 minute, two part epoxy. When this stuff sets up, it won't chatter. In fact the hole was just a hair bigger than the shank. Dry, you could detect a little side play. But that is almost better when using the epoxy. You don't want a tight fit or you will make a mess trying to get the tool in. I smear the epoxy in side the hole. The epoxy wants to push the tool back out. Handles are easy to do and fun to make. It's a good use for those 2 x 2 fancy pieces of wood you have lying around that you are tired of cutting up for winestoppers.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice job Mike! I love that paduak. What a beautiful wood. Did you use a wire burner for the grooves? Thanks for the info on how you put them together. I was never sure how you secured a tool inside of the handle. At least not properly secured!

John


----------



## Woodwacker Jeff (Mar 23, 2009)

I would go ahead and put a few dings in it and get it over with. Almost too pretty to use!


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

No intentional dings.....
John,
I made my own burner using some old strings off my bass guitar. It's another fun thing to use. Paduuk smells good when burning the grooves.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*New turning tool*

NICE,very nice work, :yes:do ya ever turn anything yucky,Naw,didn't think so :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Nice job Mike. You got any tutorials on doing handles.:blink:


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

Mike
Real nice job, looks great. Mitch:thumbsup:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Slat,
I don't but you bring up a good idea. I have one more handle to make, so I will shoot pics step by step and put one together. They are pretty easy to turn and one of those fun projects.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## gtwilkins (Apr 20, 2009)

*Tool Handles*

Mike, 

I read in one of your posts about the epoxy and air wanting to push the tool back out.

If you drill a 1/16" hole through the side of the handle blank (before turning) so it intersects, at roughly, the end of the shank hole, this will let the air out so the tool will slide in easily and most times the epoxy fills the little hole as the excess squeezes out.

Hope this helps, Trevor


----------



## timbertoes (Apr 19, 2009)

Loving it  Good use for Paduke.. that stuff turns your shop red in no time !

Ever take that Combat Wombat to Texas ?


----------



## Fbranco (Jan 30, 2009)

Good job on the handle. Padauk sure is purdy.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Trevor,
That hole in the side idea sounds like a good one. Think I will try it on the next one.
Mike Hawkins


----------

